

PHP Performance by Rasmus Lerdorf - ahmicro
http://ontwik.com/php/php-performance-by-rasmus-lerdorf/

======
vmind
The slides (<http://talks.php.net/show/dojo/1>) seem good as a quick overview
of the talk. The take home messages generally being: make sure you know where
your application is spending its time using strace, and to track superfluous
overhead (such as configurable fallbacks that you can hardcode in a deployed
application). Also: HipHop is not a magic bullet. Without heavily
computational application code it gives only marginal improvements over PHP
with APC, at least in these tests.

~~~
robryan
Yeah it's mostly the kind of micro optimization stuff that really isn't going
to be to large a percentage of your time in a web app, assuming that you are
probably waiting on queries. Then when it does really matter your probably at
the scale where you want to ditch PHP for the specific stuff you are doing
that is CPU bound. Kind of like Twitter is having to do with Rails.

------
jamaicahest
He optimizes stuff he thinks is expensive and then runs the profiler to see
what's expensive and then ends up saying "If you don't know what things cost,
you are lost." Seems someone needs to take their own advice. Based on the
slides, did not have the patience to wait 10 minutes for the vimeo video to
load.

------
jolan
Just about the same talk was discussed before:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1566546>

